# Increase MAXHINCR or MAX_HEAP_SECTS



## fco (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo Java freunde, 
ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung und mein Programm bricht ab. Was kann ich dagegen machen?

"Too many heap sections: Increase MAXHINCR or MAX_HEAP_SECTS
Abgebrochen"

Mein Programm laß ich wie folgt laufen: java -Xmx3000M -jar xxxx.jar

vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dein Heap läuft über. 

Prüf mal dein Programm auf nicht freigegebene Objekt Referenzen. Der GC funktioniert schließlich nur wenn die Objekte die auf dem Heap liegen auch tatsächlich nicht mehr referenziert werden. 

Beispiel: 

Objekt A erzeugt B und C. 
B und C referenzieren sich gegenseitig. 

A wird gelöscht. 

B und C bleiben auf ewig am leben, da sie sich gegenseitig referenzieren, aber nicht mehr nutzbar sind.


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## fco (6. Jul 2011)

Ich kann leider das Programm nicht ändern. Kann man nicht die MAXHINCR wie da steht erhöhen?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Da muss ich passen.Sry


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

Welche JVM verwendest du denn auf welchen OS?


----------



## fco (6. Jul 2011)

Ubuntu 

java version "1.5.0"
gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.5.2


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.5.2


Aua.. kannst du gleich deinstallieren und das Oracle JDK/JRE installieren, oder das OpenJDK.

GIJ/GCJ etc.pp. sind kein Java und man kann nur abraten davon.


----------



## fco (6. Jul 2011)

wie kann ich bei openjdk-6-jdk MAXHINCR erhöhen?


----------



## maki (6. Jul 2011)

Brauchst du dort nicht zu erhöhen, die Fehlermeldung ist GNU spezifisch ime.


----------



## fco (6. Jul 2011)

Dann der letzte Frage, wie kann ich gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.5.2 desinstallieren?


----------

